# Most active fish in my tang community..



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Here he is..

2 females, and I am half expecting to find one of them dead soon, this guy is relentless he doesn't stop. I haven't seen the females carrying in a long time, months. But he's a pretty boy and that hump seems to have expanded over the last month or so. I've had him for 2 years or so now, he must be close to 4"+. I have thought of moving him out. He is now rearranging the shellies shells because they are near his favourite breeding rock.. nvm that the shellies I have (L.Ocellatus) get bashed about when he does his wiggy jig dance with the females.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Look at those teeth:0


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

skurj said:


>


He is impressive! An Avatar worthy image 

Russ


----------



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome photo! I would put Tropheus up there at the top as well for most active fish in Lake Tang.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I think I am going to look at upgrading to a 75, starting to really despise the footprint of the 55g tank, need more room to setup some more distinct territories (not that the gobies care)


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

i have never seen these guys full grown!! that is impressive.

i am thinking about getting a few to help with the algae control in my bio tope. how many would you put into a 90 gal and how are they with that?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

They aren't much help at algae control that I can tell. They are hard on each other, not sure I would have much more than what I have now in a 90gal. The extra width to the foot print would likely help with being able to add sight breaks though.


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

good to know. i was thinking about getting three of them. They seem like a ton of personality and can give me some diversity in the tank


----------



## Jaimemuffin (May 17, 2012)

I love my gobies! How do your shellies do with yours? I was supposed to get Occies with mine but they were all DOA  Im hoping to add some too but a fellow member of another board didnt think they would get along with the gobies...


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful fish skurj! Fantastic pictures too.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Jaimemuffin said:


> I love my gobies! How do your shellies do with yours? I was supposed to get Occies with mine but they were all DOA  Im hoping to add some too but a fellow member of another board didnt think they would get along with the gobies...


Well the gobies do not respect the shellies at all, or their territory. The guy in these photos has been known to disturb the shells on purpose and try to move them. I am thinking I may need to rehome these guys if I want to let my occies breed, or get a much bigger tank. May try upgrading to a 75g and see how that works.


----------



## Jaimemuffin (May 17, 2012)

skurj said:


> Well the gobies do not respect the shellies at all, or their territory. The guy in these photos has been known to disturb the shells on purpose and try to move them. I am thinking I may need to rehome these guys if I want to let my occies breed, or get a much bigger tank. May try upgrading to a 75g and see how that works.


My tangs are in 75. I have 3 calvus, 2 gobies, and a couple platies. Ill be adding some type of schooling dither in a few days. The gobies only seem to go near the shells when food is there haha ill have to keep checking back to see how yours goes, i wont be getting occies for a while i dont think.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I used to have a big rock as a sight break in the middle of the shell area. Well the gobies would use it for the spawning dances, so I have now pulled that rock. They do cover the whole tank and he is relentless at times chasing the females all over.


----------

